# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Terry needs to go!

## Chris_2k11

Is it just me or does anyone else think that Terry should be axed? I see no potential in his character what so ever and let's be honest, he's always been pretty pointless in the show really. He was OK back in the days with Chris Tate, but even then I still found him as boring as ever. It's time for him to go i'm afraid.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bryan

I agree, remove Terry and all the rest of the dead wood in Emmerdale:

Jack
Paddy
Noreen (God I Cant Stand That Woman!)
Sadie (But Id love her to be recast!)

----------


## chance

Totally agree,he now annoys the hell out of me and yes his character is pointless,there is nowhere for him to go now.

----------


## chance

> I agree, remove Terry and all the rest of the dead wood in Emmerdale:
> 
> Jack
> Paddy
> Noreen (God I Cant Stand That Woman!)
> Sadie (But Id love her to be recast!)


I like jack - dont get rid!
Get rid of paddy and that horrible women he is supposedly in love with,who works behind the bar.
Noreen is ok - now her wig and slap is all off.
Dont mind sadie.
Get rid of Debbie!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Noreen (God I Cant Stand That Woman!)


Noreen's brilliant!  :Cheer:  Never fails to make me laugh!  :Cool:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Terry is still a useful character, he just doesn't get the run of the mill when it comes to storylines.

Noreen MUST go.  :Nono:

----------


## Bryan

> Noreen's brilliant!  Never fails to make me laugh!


she CAN NOT ACT!

her voice is annoying and what a warped face she has!?   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## Em

I think terry is a bit redundant now -and him getting with his mother in law is gross.

i would get rid of PK (not sadie though!)
val (its the accent)
kelly (so boring now!)
the girl behind the bar
katies (just cant stick her)
And paddy, who is just boring - well apart from the viv storyline which made me laugh!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Noreen MUST go.


NO NO NO!  :Nono:  

She is staying!  :Cool:   :Moonie:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She's not staying, she's decaying, in front of our very eyes.  :Sick:

----------


## chance

> she CAN NOT ACT!
> 
> her voice is annoying and what a warped face she has!?


Awwwwwww a little old lady..shame on you!  :Smile:

----------


## chance

> She's not staying, she's decaying, in front of our very eyes.


and shame on you too! Naughty naughty!  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Yes I agree chance, shame on you Bry and Richie!  :Nono:   :Lol:  Richie more cos he's always nasty about her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Nasty with good reason.  

Norren should die.  Noreen chokes on Soreen, that would be a good storyline - death by malt bread.  :Cool:

----------


## Em

I quite like noreen! bless i almost cried when her wig came off i felt so sorry for her!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> kelly (so boring now!)


I can't believe Kelly's been back for this long!  :EEK!:  I thought she was only meant to be coming back to visit Scott in hospital!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Nasty with good reason.  
> 
> Norren should die.  Noreen chokes on Soreen, that would be a good storyline - death by malt bread.


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Sorry but I just can't see it happening!  :Nono:

----------


## chance

> Nasty with good reason.  
> 
> Norren should die.  Noreen chokes on Soreen, that would be a good storyline - death by malt bread.


pmsl!Very good.coincidence too as ive just been eating that.  :Smile:

----------


## Em

> I can't believe Kelly's been back for this long!  I thought she was only meant to be coming back to visit Scott in hospital!


when she was causing trouble she was ok but she is so boring now! she needs to be more of a bitch again

----------


## chance

> I quite like noreen! bless i almost cried when her wig came off i felt so sorry for her!


My other half reckons noreen is really a man!

----------


## Bryan

> I can't believe Kelly's been back for this long!  I thought she was only meant to be coming back to visit Scott in hospital!


apparantly her contract meant she was to be on our screens until christmas... shes still here...so its looks like its permanant!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## chance

> apparantly her contract meant she was to be on our screens until christmas... shes still here...so its looks like its permanant!


Shes a crap actress,and her return wasnt as big a hit as i think they had hoped.They only have her in it for the sex factor,if you like that kinda thing,my other half says he doesnt fancy her but i bet he wouldnt say no really.

----------


## Em

its a bit like PK as sadie - a disappointment and waste of a character

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah Terry is a very pointless character and i think Emmerdale have just ran out of storylines to give him. I think it's time that he goes. Other pointless characters include Dawn, Noreen, Kelly, and Matthew and Sadie in my opinion  :Smile:

----------

